
Ask HN: Is it just me, or is quite a bit of the internet down (us-west) - jotato
fast.com
nordstrom.com
linuxquestions.org
java.com<p>Are not resolving DNS for me. Is there something going on?<p>What does resolve is painfully slow.
======
LinuxBender
_DNS resolution errors a minute ago [19:00 UTC October 28, 2019] In-Progress:_

 _We have identified an issue that is currently causing DNS resolution errors
while trying to access customer websites. The issue appears to have started
around 18:35 UTC on October 28, 2019. We are actively working on the
mitigation and will keep this advisory updated as we make progress. We
apologize for the impact._

 _In the interest of time, we are providing you the most current information
available, which may be subject to changes, corrections and updates._

~~~
sleepybrett
link?

~~~
LinuxBender
You have to log into their site.

------
neoCrimeLabs
Looking at the new spikes on the graphs at DownDetector. Manual confirmation
shows many are running Akamai DNS. Haven't gone through all of them yet.

[https://downdetector.com/](https://downdetector.com/)

------
muzzio
[https://weather.com](https://weather.com) is also not working for me

~~~
LinuxBender
As an alternate, try weather.gov

[1] - [https://www.weather.gov/](https://www.weather.gov/)

------
bovermyer
Trello is down for me. A number of other sites seem unusually slow/down, too.

------
sleepybrett
Akamai's dns hosting?

------
quaquaqua1
oreilly.com is down as well for all users globally. They're blaming the
electricity company

~~~
sleepybrett
fast/nord/etc are failing dns

------
gchamonlive
Steam down

Trello unstable

